# Sand Spike Upgrade



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

This has worked out great for me. A few seconds with a dremel, or a hacksaw, and you're all set. 





  








20201012_213952.jpg




__
slosh


__
Oct 13, 2020












  








20201012_214000.jpg




__
slosh


__
Oct 13, 2020








When you're done fishing, you unclip leader and put the hook in the slot on the spike. Wrap leader around spike until you're a couple inches from the sinker, then run line through the slot and put sinker in the middle of the spike. For double droppers, just put each hook in a slot. No exposed hooks or swinging weights when you're traveling. 

When it's time to fish again, turn spike upside down and rig comes right out, ready to go. 

On another note, I wrapped a bit of that bungee cord used for rigging kayaks on my surf cart. It's great for knife, scissors, plier storage.


----------



## Howie (Nov 24, 2019)

That's a pretty helpful idea! Thank you, I'm going to try that.

For some rigs, I use a sheet of thick plastic or kydex, cut slots in the sides for the hooks, and then wrap my leader around it. Depending on the rig, you can get 4 or five on a sheet the size of a sheet of paper. They should be thin enough to have some bend. I shove them down on the sides of my bucket that I carry my cast net and lead bag in.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I always retie all my rigs after using them...


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

Not me. I'll usually fish a few hours at a time, take a break to eat/help get kids squared away, then come back. I hate transporting rods with rigs and weights attached, so this works well.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I just take the lead off, leave the rig on. Hook the hooks together if it's a double drop till I get home. I don't like to store rods with rigs on.


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

I did that for years. Somehow hooks would always come loose and find soft car upholstery, or (more likely) one or more other rods and rigs. Sometimes a single loose hook would swing around and tie ungodly knots. Sometimes I think Satan likes to play with my fishing line when I'm not looking.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Ya.. mine ride in ski racks..


----------

